# Where to get Chihiros wrgb



## neonplanet40 (26 Jan 2019)

Hi guys, I am setting up my 40 litre as a planted low tech tank.

I was going to get the smaller Chihiros wrgb.

Where is the best place to get this from?  Has anyone had to pay import duty/ taxes etc?   

 Any alternative to this I should consider? Tank is 12 inch width x 14 inch height x 14.5 inch length (includes sump  


Thank you


----------



## Daveslaney (27 Jan 2019)

Look on Aliexpress.
Just bought a Chihiros Vivid from there. The seller I bought from was Go Aquariums. Shipping was free with DHL( took less than a week to come)
The import duties on the vivid where £18.


----------



## Nuno Gomes (27 Jan 2019)

Keep in mind there's no warranty for chihiros products not bought from their distributors in each country, but as far as I know there's no chihiros distributor in the UK.


----------



## Daveslaney (27 Jan 2019)

No there is no distributer in the UK.
You get 3 months with Aliexpress.


----------



## neonplanet40 (27 Jan 2019)

When you add in import duties. Price creeps closer to the Twinstar 300. Is the wrgb better? Or is the twinstar worth the extra 25 or so pounds?


----------



## Kalum (27 Jan 2019)

Would be twinstar for me, but if you're looking to keep costs down the cheapest chihiros light would be more than good enough 

They are all more than powerful enoigh for most tanks and its only colour rendition that really differs


----------



## Daveslaney (27 Jan 2019)

All depends really you pays your money and take your choice I suppose.
As has been said both have more than enough power. A chihiros WRGB will cost you £80 with a commander 4 controller. So you can reduce the brightness times colours etc with your phone via Bluetooth. Then whatever the import cost is. If this is done on a price of item thing I haven't got a clue.
The Twinstar is £125 For the RGB
With no controller.


----------



## H.Alves (2 Feb 2019)

I am on the fence between the Chihiros WRGB 60 + commander 4 and the twinstar 600 EA. Need to purchase a better light for a 80cm long tank, which is not the main tank. I have an 1200SA and light is quite powerful but I miss the fact I cannot control individual RGB settings so in this tank I was wondering if I should give Chihiros a shot. Like the looks of it, has more lumens than twinstar but also uses more power. I heard comamander is not very reliable but at least you can control something. Just not sure about long term quality vs twinstar which has proven performance. Any comparison between the 2? Price wise, twinstar is a bit more expensive but not that much to matter.


----------



## Jarek (15 Mar 2019)

You can get it on the e-bay. No feed to wait from Ali


----------



## Basviola (8 Apr 2019)

Many suppliers on aliexpress are helpful to declare a lower total value, if you leave a comment for your order.

What is your reason for picking the WRBG, Chihiros have so many products?

Going for the best CRI what is the priority list on products from Chihiros?

I guess VIVID comes first but after that?


----------



## Nuno Gomes (13 Apr 2019)

H.Alves said:


> I am on the fence between the Chihiros WRGB 60 + commander 4 and the twinstar 600 EA. Need to purchase a better light for a 80cm long tank, which is not the main tank. I have an 1200SA and light is quite powerful but I miss the fact I cannot control individual RGB settings so in this tank I was wondering if I should give Chihiros a shot. Like the looks of it, has more lumens than twinstar but also uses more power. I heard comamander is not very reliable but at least you can control something. Just not sure about long term quality vs twinstar which has proven performance. Any comparison between the 2? Price wise, twinstar is a bit more expensive but not that much to matter.



If it matters, I had problems with my first controller but I've just had it replaced and it works perfectly now. They updated the build and the software.


----------

